# *Current* Favorite Omnisphere Patch or Multi?



## AcousTech (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey amazing musicians! I'm pretty much a n00b at all this amazing music-making goodness that's available these days. What a treasure trove of tools! Anyway, that said, I did recently pick up Omnisphere at the advice of a good friend. Despite being a beginner, I'm having a ball and see MANY hours of exploration ahead. But that got me thinking, I wonder if people have listed their favorite/go-to patches, or multis? I did a search on the forum, but came up empty. Maybe I just missed it. Nevertheless, I thought, why not start a thread on the topic? I'd love to hear the things that you find inspiring. I suppose it's possible that we could get > 14,000 answers to that question and effectively list every single item on this list:






Spectrasonics - Omnisphere 2.8 - Library







www.spectrasonics.net





Hopefully not... Anyway, I'll start. Not sure why this one has been rolling around in my head lately, and it definitely doesn't stretch the tool, but I'm having a bunch of fun with "Longing for Home". That one is by Eric - Captain Spectrasonics - himself! Maybe I'm just longing for a world less crazy than the one we presently share. Anyway, I'd love to hear stirs you!

Oh, and does anyone know a way you can "link" to an Omnisphere sound? Assuming you have it installed, of course. That might make it fun/easy for others to quickly audition sounds they read about here that they are interested in.


----------



## AcousTech (Oct 5, 2020)

Wow! Nothing? Is the question silly because "favorite" is too restrictive given how broad Omnisphere's palette is?


----------



## joed (Oct 5, 2020)

I think it might be hard to narrow down a single patch as a favorite given the size of the library. There are many patches i like and use a lot but i couldn't pick a favorite. And, to be honest, my real favorites are the ones i make for myself. Good luck with Omnisphere!


----------



## AcousTech (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah. Good point. So I figured I'd change the thread to be "current" thought that may not matter much. Anyway, I appreciate the feedback. I'll eventually get around to creating my own, but walk before you run...


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 5, 2020)

Many amazing 3rd Pty expansion Libs out there !! PluginGuru's recent UNIFY offering is one I recommend auditioning .... with free Demo. I has been enhanced exponentially and now will take a bit of time with many YT Livestreams to learn how it can add cool Omni2 variations. I post this in context of OP's inquiry ... and doing even more with any / all Omni Patches. 









Unify - DEMO Version - PluginGuru.com


Reviews Average rating: 5.00 out of 5 stars1 review5 stars14 stars3 stars2 stars1 star Unify demo By Ivar on June 20, 2021 at 7:53 am (Verified Purchase) was great to surf through demo of unify is awesome powerfull tools are great , much to dive into but in time i get it how things works. […]




www.pluginguru.com


----------



## AcousTech (Oct 5, 2020)

OK, so that's a bit head-spinning!  That guy is quite the guru, so the site name is apt! I've got much to learn before expanding too quickly, but this will go to the top of the list. For now, I'll just "go to school" with his videos...


----------



## el-bo (Oct 5, 2020)

What kinds of sounds are you into?


----------



## Bman70 (Oct 5, 2020)

joed said:


> And, to be honest, my real favorites are the ones i make for myself.



100%. That's half or more of the fun.


----------



## AcousTech (Oct 5, 2020)

@el-bo Uh, good sounding ones? 

Just kidding! My question was not really about my own interests, actually. My original request was just to see what everyone else liked. That might give me a shorter list to explore than 14,000+. That said, I could see why the sounds I like might influence people's responses, as that could narrow down a very broad list. What I'm really after though, is just those to that speak to people - whatever the reasons. Some sounds are cool, sure, but not necessarily inspirational. I think I'm just trying to find those that have stood out like that for people. 

@Bman70 - so it seems! I look forward to that exploration, too!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 10, 2020)

My current favorite is my Multi for live work.
Never liking static instruments/samples without motion I added a modulation using Note/Tracking that slightly/randomly detunes notes below a certain number/threshold.
Not sure why it works yet, still reading. But I get slight detuning on most left hand chords and notes, leaving my higher octaves/notes perfectly tuned.

It sounds even better with another Piano like PianoTeq layered.

The sound is bigger and more realistic, and velocity levels can be set so ppp reveals one piano.

3 MIDI Channels total.
Keeps from loading samples during a performance, which is a drag even with NVMe devices.
Polyphony set @ 64 pops until loaded fully
So Multis keep sounds loaded and you switch MIDI channels, with 1 Channel loading patches, while Rhodes and Piano stay loaded.


----------



## DS_Joost (Oct 28, 2020)

CS-80 PWM Pad. Thank me later.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Oct 28, 2020)

My favorite is D50 - Classic Soundtrack
Perhaps this is not the best patch in terms of complexity and modern sound. But this sound always takes me back 30 years ago when I was a very young guy and I was allowed to play half an hour on a real Roland D-50. In those days this sound was magic for me. It was a work of art. I don't remember many little things in my life, but I remember every minute in this half hour) Now I really love the sounds from The Unfinished but Classic Sountrack is my lifelong favorite.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Oct 28, 2020)

Check out this thread:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/your-favorite-omnisphere-patches.79362/#post-4350028


----------

